
Frighteningly Ambitious Programming Language Ideas - whatgoodisaroad
http://evincarofautumn.blogspot.com/2012/04/frighteningly-ambitious-programming.html
======
debacle
"Frighteningly Ambitious" has become the new "A Modest Proposal."

Originality is a rare and ephemeral fruit.

~~~
sp332
I notice that none of the words in your post are original. Even your username
is a plain English word you could find in any pocket dictionary. Literary
allusion is fine, and originality is not required in all communications.

~~~
debacle
Overused allusion becomes cliche, and unoriginal communication is line noise.

